# Installed my new LED navigation lights



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

I finally decided to pull the trigger and install LEDs on my boat. The first set I got were these waterproof strips I'm using for navigation lights. Got them off Ebay for less than ten bucks, shipped. (I still need to silicone the front and re-install my rope)
I wired them into my front receptacle as to have my light pole as a backup for any unforseen legality issues. They are 100xs brighter than my standard bow light, and can still be seen at the full 270 degrees mandated by the USCG.
If anyone has a rub rail with rope in the middle, this is an EASY, and inexpensive modification and upgrade. 
All of my other lights for under the consoles and deck should be here within the next several days. I can't wait!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Nice*

Looks good!!!

Would you mind posting a link to those lights?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hey, I really like that! LED's are so great with long life and low power requirement. I believe the rub rail on my boat is identical to yours. I have a Ranger also but a walleye style instead of a bass boat.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry for the delay... I got to playing with the location of the lights, and decided to pt them closer together on the bow. I got my lights off Ebay. Ten bucks, shipped for both lights. Here are some links for them.

Red: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200729025514?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Green: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380394493064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I also bought some red led strips to do the trailer and decks. Those should be here on a few days. I'll let y'all know how those are and how they turn out as well. If anyone needs any info, please feel free to PM me!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are cool and they look really good, my bow lights always act up, you have to move the post around to make a good connection.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

FISHROADIE said:


> Those are cool and they look really good, my bow lights always act up, you have to move the post around to make a good connection.


I'm sure we could fix that and get you some cool lights as well!!!!


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Got my new LEDs for my trailer in today... Installed, and wired up! They look absolutely awesome! Pics don't do them justice!


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Installed new livewell lights today! These little things are BRIGHT!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice, Greg... let's go fishing, and try 'em out!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

How are these lights holding up?


----------



## J.Thrasher (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Great project.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Very cool lights!


----------

